# Stowa design contest!



## H_J_R_ (May 14, 2012)

A member of the dutch watch forum just mentioned this, its in the newsletter as well. Sounds cool! Link here: click



> The fans of *Stowa* and the readers of *watchtime.net* have this summer the opportunity to create their own Stowa watch.
> In the first round of this creative contest the drafts of the designers worldwide are collected and then published from July 17 to July 30 at www.stowa.com and put to vote.
> 
> The most popular designs go then approx. mid of August to the final vote on watchtime.net.
> ...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

i am no good in design so i will prepare some funds and see whether i like the design or not.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Interesting! Can't wait to see what gets submitted and considered.

Based on the templates Stowa is providing, it looks like the watch will use the Antea case, with the dial and hands to be designed by the community. (But maybe the case can be selected too? Not sure).


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

gward4 said:


> Interesting! Can't wait to see what gets submitted and considered.
> 
> Based on the templates Stowa is providing, it looks like the watch will use the Antea case, with the dial and hands to be designed by the community. (But maybe the case can be selected too? Not sure).


That's kind of lame if they're only giving one case design. I was looking forward to realizing my dream Flieger...


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> That's kind of lame if they're only giving one case design. I was looking forward to realizing my dream Flieger...


Surely everyone's dream Flieger has already been designed? ...The Stowa Flieger Original. ;-)


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Antea case with flieger dial....


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Black forest Antea... Orange dial


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking forward to all of the creative ideas.


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

Rats!!! I was all set to promote this untill I saw the circular template.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)

dandylion said:


> Rats!!! I was all set to promote this untill I saw the circular template.


That would be an amazing offering!

****

Regarding existing circular cases, I would imagine that the Partitio and Marine cases would be the most flexible and look good with a variety of different designs.

If I had any skill at all I would design a non-chrono styled like the 1938: leaf hands and that lovely 1938 font as applied numerals. I think I remember a thread here where someone did just that and I thought it looked great.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Churlish said:


> That would be an amazing offering!
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


Agree with you completely. I would love to see some applied numerals.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like some of the early drawings are posted on the Stowa FB page. Interesting to see what people come up with.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

gward4 said:


> Looks like some of the early drawings are posted on the Stowa FB page. Interesting to see what people come up with.


They're pretty good.

I think I'd actually buy the dark blue one and the white one with black bezel! (not sure if the that bezel is supposed to rotate though? hmmmm maybe I'll hang on to my money for a while  )


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

the STOWA design contest now has its own webside.

STOWA Design Contest 2015

Best regards and have a lot of fun by creating your dream watch.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How many designs can one individual or company (studio) submit?

There was no mention of it one way or another.



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> the STOWA design contest now has its own webside.
> 
> ...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> How many designs can one individual or company (studio) submit?
> 
> There was no mention of it one way or another.


Since its not mentioned, should be unlimited.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, i just participated today, sent them an email just now. Participate for the sick of participating. haha


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

inhouse we have the agreement that we want to limit to maximum 5 drawing each people, but this is the actual status.

If it will be to much later, maybe we ask the people who send 5 or more to make their own choice to limit the designs by themselves.

But at the moment we can live with around 5 each person.

At the end the people who votes have the last word ,), this will be the idea.

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Are we limited to the case on the diagram? Or can I use the Marine Original case?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Saxon007 said:


> Are we limited to the case on the diagram? Or can I use the Marine Original case?


Limited


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Saxon007 said:


> Are we limited to the case on the diagram? Or can I use the Marine Original case?


I'm assuming the case is limited to that, otherwise we would get the other cases as reference/blueprint options too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

wow, check out these designs by RS (i dont know him)

I particularly like the Rana style design


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the colours in the second one, but not the horribly short second hand.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I like the colours in the second one, but not the horribly short second hand.


Haha, agreed, but I think its just for illustrations.

Kind of wonder if this RS among us or not...


----------



## BillPreston (Apr 29, 2015)

*I love this one!*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it yours?

I don't see that on their Facebook page.



BillPreston said:


> View attachment 4737058
> 
> 
> *I love this one!*


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

BillPreston said:


> View attachment 4737058
> 
> 
> *I love this one!*


Don't hold your breath that the script font will ever make it onto the dial--especially since they've committed to a new logo/font.


----------



## BillPreston (Apr 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it yours?
> 
> I don't see that on their Facebook page.


Not mine. It's on their Stowa Design Contest website.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And here is the link, folks.

Go have a look see. All the nominees so far.
What a zoo! You got zebras, penguins, rattlers, elephants, peacocks, panthers, chickens, and even some mangy dawgs... you name it. :-!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

BillPreston said:


> View attachment 4737058
> 
> 
> *I love this one!*


Thanks. That one is mine.


----------



## H_J_R_ (May 14, 2012)

Nice designs! I particularly like the first in your signature.. Seems you are going for a curve in the dial a la omega constellation on that one, or is it just a difference in colour? Really cool! 

My humble advice on that design is: why not use the current Stowa logo? It would look fine in my mind and your design is still unique enough. 
The other thing is the nine. I get the thought but for some reason the nine doesnt seem right for me. The three doesnt bother me at all. Does it look ridiculous if you rotate the nine 180 degrees?

Anyways very nice designs and good luck!

gr, HJR


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it OK for the WUS participants to upload their own designs here?

I'd like to hear from Jorg S. himself.

I personally cannot see why not, since they are already up on FB and at the STOWA website.

If OK, I'd be happy to post mine.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H_J_R_ said:


> Nice designs! I particularly like the first in your signature.. Seems you are going for a curve in the dial a la omega constellation on that one, or is it just a difference in colour? Really cool!
> 
> My humble advice on that design is: why not use the current Stowa logo? It would look fine in my mind and your design is still unique enough.
> The other thing is the nine. I get the thought but for some reason the nine doesnt seem right for me. The three doesnt bother me at all. Does it look ridiculous if you rotate the nine 180 degrees?
> ...


Here's the full version









There are different colors. The outermost ring is black. The ring around hour markers is a dark grey. The central circle and the seconds circle are a very very dark maroon. So dark it mostly looks black, but there's a hint of red if you look at it certain ways.

I know what you mean about the 9. I did flip it 180 degrees, but I decided to keep it as is because I actually liked it better this way. It grows on you. I didn't spend much time on the logo. I assume that the Stowa design team will modify any winning design to their liking. I'm sure they'll choose the logo. They could always change the 9 as well.

I hope I win, but good luck to everyone!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it OK for the WUS participants to upload their own designs here?
> 
> I'd like to hear from Jorg S. himself.
> 
> ...


You should definitely post them!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

There are some great designs up there (and some pretty bad ones IMO). Depending on the outcome I might be very tempted to get the final watch. I assume it's an Antea 390 case?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

There are some nice designs.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Some valiant efforts here. But apparently designing watches, or anything else for that matter, is extremely difficult. And to create an influential and lasting design, well that is pure talent and vision. I think some of Stowa's designs from the mid-to-late 20th century are excellent (especially the 60's and 70's), and perhaps resurrecting one or two of those in some fashion would be interesting. Seems to have worked with the Partitio, though that was from the 1930's I think. Other brands have found success with this route, including GO with its gorgeous Senator Sixties and Seventies models, Longines with its Heritage line, and of course Junghans and the Max Bill lineup.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> You should definitely post them!


I posted them in the AFFORDABLES forum. :-!

Let the tomatoes fly!! :-d


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> Here's the full version
> 
> View attachment 4752274
> 
> ...


I like the general look of this, but IMO, you've got to flip the 9.

As far as the Stowa logo, yes you could leave it to them to change it as they want (which I'm sure they will), but if you want to win, I think you should give them as close to a finished product as you can that enhances their brand. Whether we like it or not, Jorg is committed to the new logo, and if you send them a great design that fits into their branding direction, it could only help your chances.

-Z


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Zinzan said:


> As far as the Stowa logo, yes you could leave it to them to change it as they want (which I'm sure they will), but if you want to win, I think you should give them as close to a finished product as you can that enhances their brand.-Z


Once submitted, the designs are not alterable.
So, all criticism, though may be helpful in a general way, is too late for the purpose of this competition.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I submitted my 5th and final entry, since only 5 are allowed


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

of course it is ok ,)

show the people what you have drawn and let them discuss.

i was trying to make the project without any limitation, only this way secures the totaly free decision for the users which design at the end will be their best.



best regards

Jörg Schauer



Chronopolis said:


> Is it OK for the WUS participants to upload their own designs here?
> 
> I'd like to hear from Jorg S. himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

I see a lot of the entries use different hands, subdials, dates etc. than is in the template - Since the design of the case is fixed, is the same true for the hands etc?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

KasperDK said:


> I see a lot of the entries use different hands, subdials, dates etc. than is in the template - Since the design of the case is fixed, is the same true for the hands etc?


I think you can do date or no-date, center seconds hand or subdial seconds hand. Any style hands and any style dial. I doubt you can add fancy complications like some of the designs have.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> There are some great designs up there (and some pretty bad ones IMO). Depending on the outcome I might be very tempted to get the final watch. I assume it's an Antea 390 case?


Agreed. There are at least a dozen designs where I would be very interested in seeing the final product.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. Well, if it's ok to post design pics, might as well show em here too. Alignment on numbers might be a little rough, but will do for a concept.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually think this design isn't bad, but "Swiss Made" :-s


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> I actually think this design isn't bad, but "Swiss Made" :-s
> 
> View attachment 4808665


"Swiss Made" makes as much sense as naming it the Submarine Spitfire. The Spitfire is IMO the most beautiful airplane ever made but isn't really the best name available for a German watch.

And I agree, not a bad looking design at all, I like it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

It's an "...rmarine spitfire" though, so not 'submarine'. Maybe 'supermarine spitfire'? Also.. is a pvd case even an option?

Edit: anyway.. thought of a 3rd design variation & sent it in. Bit more colourful and trimmed-down ^^.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's an "...rmarine spitfire" though, so not 'submarine'. Maybe 'supermarine spitfire'? ...


Yes, I thought that is what I posted. I guess my phone "helped" me with my spelling.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

There are some really cool ones so far. Great to see the creativity flow. 

This one stands out to me. Love the dress diver concept, the departure from the usual Stowa diver case to a lower profile and easier to wear case. The hands are perfect and it fits in to the Stowa product line:

Design 93 - N.B. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess it's harnessing the style of the original Seatime, but it looks like anything other than an Antea case is outside of the remit of the contest.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree, something like this would be a top seller if they ever made it









Reminds me a little of the Blancpain


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I mean, it's not like it's earth shattering or breaking new ground...but it sure is a clean design. I'd buy that in a heartbeat, especially if it had C3 lume.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> I agree, something like this would be a top seller if they ever made it


Yeah, 200M, solid back, 12mm thick or less, ceramic bezel (aluminum works too)...take my money.

It's fun seeing from where people draw their inspiration. I saw a really fun diver that was clearly influenced by the old Omega Seamaster 200 Banana Dial


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Peter Atwood said:


> I mean, it's not like it's earth shattering or breaking new ground...but it sure is a clean design. I'd buy that in a heartbeat, especially if it had C3 lume.


Agree. I would buy that in a flash!


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Peter Atwood said:


> There are some really cool ones so far. Great to see the creativity flow.
> 
> This one stands out to me. Love the dress diver concept, the departure from the usual Stowa diver case to a lower profile and easier to wear case. The hands are perfect and it fits in to the Stowa product line:
> 
> Design 93 - N.B. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


Agreed, that's one classy diver. It'll be interesting to see if they allow designs with different case shapes, bezels, etc. to progress on.

I wish I'd heard about the competition sooner! Never thought I'd say this, but if only I'd been spending _more _time reading Watchuseek... I managed to dash off one design for the contest (Design 422 - N.T. | STOWA Design Contest 2015) but didn't get the date version done before the deadline, so I'll pester you all with it just so I don't feel like it was a complete waste of time: 







Anyway, good luck to everyone else who entered!


----------



## Chaplain (Dec 2, 2013)

Design 298 - Z.N. | STOWA Design Contest 2015

Here's mine


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck to all who submitted!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

pbj204 said:


> I agree, something like this would be a top seller if they ever made it
> 
> View attachment 4817713
> 
> ...


"
More like a Tag Aquaracer or a Christopher Ward. It's an attractive design, but a little "me too" for my tastes.


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

A lot of fun in My first attempt to design a watch.
Good luck for all!!


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ding ding! 
It's August 2nd, 2nd, 2nd...
Voting is now Open, open, open...
Time to place you bets, bets, bets...
It's so exciting that we promise: You'll pay for the whole seat, but you'll only use the edge, edge, edge...

(LOL, and now a word from our sponsors...#327 and #358 respectively...)


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

waiting for the 10 to vote...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmyes.. good luck indeed. Part of me is worried that because there are so many submissions, the overall votes-per-design will be extremely low. And, more to the point, there are several designs where the only change between versions is literally a dial colour swap (and no other alteration at all). How will that be handled? Could we end up with a top-10 where 5 are just one design in several colours? And.. I guess since they are in, we were allowed multiple cases after all... Eh, oh well, what's gone is gone ^^ Either way, thanks to Jörg for the opportunity!

P.S... Here's clickable-images to mine, though I honestly don't expect to win this. Still, it was fun to dig out inkscape and make these, at least


----------



## Rodesign (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Here are the links to my designs, hope you guys like them.
And best of luck to all designers.

Design 113 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
Design 114 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
Design 79 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
Design 78 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
Design 77 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
Design 76 - R.L. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's one of my entries. As their Bauhaus watches exemplify that style, I was looking to capture the late 40s/50s American aesthetic. I was thinking diners, jukeboxes, and chromed out cars with fins. I was going for the atomic/space age with the hands. Is it the most practical watch? Nope. Does it look like a "Stowa"? Not really. But whatever, it's for fun and if I win they have to make it- haha.

Here's the link if you want to shower it with votes.

Design 225 - C.H. | STOWA Design Contest 2015

By the way, how do you make a clickable image?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

To be frank, I think watchtime and stowa have to select 10 based on the design and feasibility, then only we vote on the 10. Not those facebook "like" tho. If its just based on "like" then im afraid to see those ugly design on the Stowa dial. No disrespect, but I could have get more like if im more hardworking sharing my work than those who dont. Hope that the best design really win and made into a watch.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are my two designs (252 and 293). My inspiration was what at one point was (oh, why did you sell it and I didn't know?!?) Brad's one-off stainless dial Antea. Both of my designs would use a circular brushed stainless dial with laser-etched markers. My Photoshop skills are not the greatest, so my renderings don't quite get the stainless look correct, so here is Brad's watch first and you can use your imagination for my designs. 









And my designs.

No. 252








No. 293


----------



## Typhoon707 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
nice designs out there! anyways, please check out and vote (if you like) for my designs!:
#459: Design 459 â€" J.F. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
#411: Design 411 - J.F. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
#413: Design 413 - J.F. | STOWA Design Contest 2015
#353: Design 353 â€" J.F. | STOWA Design Contest 2015

I tried to make the images clickable...but I seem to have no idea how to do that..
Anyways, please vote if you like any of them!
Any vote is appreciated!  <3







#459
(yes, it looks a little crooked, but I'm sure the final product won't be crooked...)


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I fear that this may become a popularity contest with people drumming up votes on social media, rather than people voting for a watch they would buy and wear...

I hope I'm wrong and the winner is something covetable 

How many of the top votes go through to the second round on watchtime?


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's mine:

Design 43 - D.C. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmyes.. good luck indeed. Part of me is worried that because there are so many submissions, the overall votes-per-design will be extremely low. And, more to the point, there are several designs where the only change between versions is literally a dial colour swap (and no other alteration at all). How will that be handled? Could we end up with a top-10 where 5 are just one design in several colours? And.. I guess since they are in, we were allowed multiple cases after all... Eh, oh well, what's gone is gone ^^ Either way, thanks to Jörg for the opportunity!


It seems you can just vote for all the ones you like -- I have voted for several so far and I'm not sure there's a maximum number of designs you can vote for (though someone please correct me if I'm wrong!). Good luck!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Apollo83 said:


> I fear that this may become a popularity contest with people drumming up votes on social media, rather than people voting for a watch they would buy and wear...


Since I do not have a Facebook or Twitter account I honestly don't know for sure but I fear that is what will happen as well. Regardless, I think this is a fun marketing campaign Stowa is running and I am genuinely impressed with some of the entries. I hope the campaign is a big success and is repeated, perhaps annually, in the future.

One of my watches actually got a vote from someone other than me so I am content knowing that at least one other person in the world is tasteful. :-d


----------



## Downtownbrown (Aug 2, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm. Well, if it's ok to post design pics, might as well show em here too. Alignment on numbers might be a little rough, but will do for a concept.
> 
> View attachment 4807025
> View attachment 4807041


I like your designs! I voted for you. Good luck!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jammy said:


> It seems you can just vote for all the ones you like -- I have voted for several so far and I'm not sure there's a maximum number of designs you can vote for (though someone please correct me if I'm wrong!). Good luck!


The voting is done on another site, not on facebook.

But it's still a popularity contest, for sure.
Which is fine, except, I don't understand why STOWA would not / did not make the rules tighter.

Example: There are submissions with a subdial seconds hand at, say, 8 oclock position, with the crown at 3. 
This implies something entirely different for the movement (and more costly), than one with the standard positioning at either 9 or 6.

Some designs deviated so much from the template - crown at 4, or added bezels, etc. - one wonders what it's all about.
1. Why bother giving the template if it's a free-for-all?
2. If it's a free-for-all, why not clearly state that? (And we might have seen way more interesting designs too.)

But... whatever.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

I really scare the winning design is not akin to Stowa DNA


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hidden830726 said:


> To be frank, I think watchtime and stowa have to *select 10 based on the design and feasibility*, then only we vote on the 10..


I agree... in the name of reason... and efficiency.


----------



## Typhoon707 (Jan 25, 2014)

I think the fear of advertising isn't an unfounded one, however, it seems that advertising designs may be essential to having the designs even looked at. On the Stowa contest page, it lists the "most viewed" designs of the day. That itself is a sort of advertisement for those designs, along with the top 10 best designs. Granted the top 10 design list seems more important. 

Looking at the all nominees page, one would see 400+ designs, and essentially, the designs posted later (the designs on the top of the page) would be seen a lot more than others. This itself is another sort of "advertisement", the unbalanced placing of designs. I thank Stowa for taking away the page dividers they implemented for a short while, that would have stopped any half lazy person to continue pressing "next" after 5 pages or so. The unbalanced placing of designs is also shown through the fact that most designs found at the top of the "all nominees" page have more votes than ones in the lower middle or bottom of the page, showing that many voters simply do not have the patience to scroll all the way down. (yes, maybe the ones on the top are just better in the eyes of the audience...but who knows...haha). It should also be pointed out that almost all the designs in the "most viewed" page are on the top 10 list. I don't have specific evidences that this was not a result of: because the design looks better, its most viewed, and therefore has more votes. However, by watching the top 10 list closely, I have noticed that design #270 iirc, was not previously on the top 10 list, but now is at the very top (at the moment of this post). (by mentioning #270, I may have inspired some to go search it up and perhaps vote for it, advertisement much?)

(tl;dr)Point is, the Stowa contest page, even with its best intentions gives the designs an unbalanced placing, with some placed in more advantageous positions than others. Advertisement on all sorts of social media should be allowed to allow the designs placed in less advantageous positions to be seen by the voter audience. Besides, the fear of this should not be a fear at all, seeing as if one doesn't like a design, no matter how many times or places its posted, it would simply not get any votes...

Just my two cents...;-)


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I agree... in the name of reason... and efficiency.


What do you care about feasibility? Do you work for Stowa? Plenty of Kickstarter watches and Microbrands figure out how to get their designs made, a watch company should be able to as well.

My fear is that some boring generic dive watch wins. A LE of a unique looking watch would be exiting and could turn into a cool contest every year. Maybe they need some new blood in their designs anyway. There are a lot of Flieger watches out there and plenty of competition in the Bauhaus watch space too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CristobalGordo said:


> What do you care about feasibility? Do you work for Stowa? Plenty of Kickstarter watches and Microbrands figure out how to get their designs made, a watch company should be able to as well.


Did you submit something? Have you ever crunched numbers with the aim of making a watch?
And mostly pertinently, Did you read the basic parameters? *Approx price of the watch - 1,000 Euros.*

That doesn't leave anyone a lot of room for something too far out of the ordinary - at least in terms of fiddling with the movements that would be available at that price range.

Your cavalier attitude, though admirable, would be kinda like saying, "We'll spend only a month in the Seychelles since the budget is tight. The hotels will figure it out."


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

CristobalGordo said:


> What do you care about feasibility? Do you work for Stowa? Plenty of Kickstarter watches and Microbrands figure out how to get their designs made, a watch company should be able to as well.
> 
> My fear is that some boring generic dive watch wins. A LE of a unique looking watch would be exiting and could turn into a cool contest every year. Maybe they need some new blood in their designs anyway. There are a lot of Flieger watches out there and plenty of competition in the Bauhaus watch space too.


Wow, a bit speechless with your comment. Especially the first paragraph, can do it doesnt mean they have to do it.

Obviously you are not following Stowa well enough and understand about their design dna and stuff.

Also, do not compare Stowa with microbrand, most micro have their watch assemble at HK or China, off course they can make almost any kind of design. Im not looking down on micro brand, im just saying, its different.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah my submission is above in this thread. You don't think Stowa could source a chronometer or GMT or subseconds for that money? They're only making limited quantities, their margin might be a little lower on those but it's doable. I didn't really see anything much more complicated than that. And the vast majority are three handed watches. So I'm sure Stowa appreciates your concern for their bottom line but I think they'll be OK. You're right though, they should have said, "design a watch for us that is almost exactly like what we already offer so it's cheap for us to make." That would've been a much more fun contest.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Typhoon707 said:


> I think the fear of advertising isn't an unfounded one, however, it seems that advertising designs may be essential to having the designs even looked at. On the Stowa contest page, it lists the "most viewed" designs of the day. That itself is a sort of advertisement for those designs, along with the top 10 best designs. Granted the top 10 design list seems more important.
> 
> Looking at the all nominees page, one would see 400+ designs, and essentially, the designs posted later (the designs on the top of the page) would be seen a lot more than others. This itself is another sort of "advertisement", the unbalanced placing of designs. I thank Stowa for taking away the page dividers they implemented for a short while, that would have stopped any half lazy person to continue pressing "next" after 5 pages or so. The unbalanced placing of designs is also shown through the fact that most designs found at the top of the "all nominees" page have more votes than ones in the lower middle or bottom of the page, showing that many voters simply do not have the patience to scroll all the way down. (yes, maybe the ones on the top are just better in the eyes of the audience...but who knows...haha). It should also be pointed out that almost all the designs in the "most viewed" page are on the top 10 list. I don't have specific evidences that this was not a result of: because the design looks better, its most viewed, and therefore has more votes. However, by watching the top 10 list closely, I have noticed that design #270 iirc, was not previously on the top 10 list, but now is at the very top (at the moment of this post). (by mentioning #270, I may have inspired some to go search it up and perhaps vote for it, advertisement much?)
> 
> ...


Very well said, Typhoon!

All in all, there were some great designs submitted. It would have been nice if it didn't turn out to be a popularity context rather than a design contest. I think it would have been helpful to have either a lightly curated selection for the first round of voting or at least one that doesn't promote certain designs in two places before people even have a chance to view all of the nominees. The late submissions also have the added benefit of higher page placement.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> The voting is done on another site, not on facebook.


Oh, I know -- I was saying that on the Stowa site where the first round of voting takes place, you can click the "Vote" star for as many designs as you like (it seems).



Chronopolis said:


> But it's still a popularity contest, for sure.
> Which is fine, except, I don't understand why STOWA would not / did not make the rules tighter.
> 
> Example: There are submissions with a subdial seconds hand at, say, 8 oclock position, with the crown at 3.
> ...


Agreed, it'll be interesting to see what happens if the winning design requires a movement or case they don't already use. Obviously the winner might be justifiably unhappy if they don't make it, but I agree it's hard to imagine them producing a whole new case or sourcing a non-standard movement just for the limited run.


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Apr 29, 2015)

*Imagine this wins! Its 7.5 O'Clock!

*


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

7.5 o'clock is awesome and original. I dig that!


----------



## Altezahen (Jan 29, 2014)

OK guys,

So this turns to be so much different from what I expected it to be... I thought that some people might ask their friends to vote for their designs, but not on such a scale. I spent some few good hours on my designs and were sure they are great and would surely win  and then saw other peoples watches which were much better, balanced and original yet followed Stowa's spirit. Nevertheless, almost none of them are in the top ten and some of those that are... well. I really feel that going around and ask all my friends and relatives to vote for my watches would be somehow demeaning to the concept of the contest. I believe that the only solution is for all of us guys to really look through all the nominees and select those that we like and *not only* concentrate on those that are already in the lead. There is still plenty of time to change the tides and bring a worthy 10 to the finals. (to be clear- I do not think that all the current first 10 designs are not supposed to be there or that mine are).

I hope I am not too blunt, but I really feel that it must be said.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

fuzzyb said:


> The late submissions also have the added benefit of higher page placement.


Good point, they might have randomized it. I also wonder if showing the running vote tally was really a good idea.


ImRickGrimes said:


> Imagine this wins! Its 7.5 O'Clock!


Not as unconventional as the one that goes up to 10 instead of 12 (not mine)!:








(Sorry, not sure how to resize images - [img=390x335] doesn't seem to work. Any advice appreciated!)


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Apr 29, 2015)

kate7777 said:


> 7.5 o'clock is awesome and original. I dig that!


It works just fine as a funky Swatch design, but classic Stowa?


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Apr 29, 2015)

Altezahen said:


> OK guys,
> 
> So this turns to be so much different from what I expected it to be... I thought that some people might ask their friends to vote for their designs, but not on such a scale. I spent some few good hours on my designs and were sure they are great and would surely win  and then saw other peoples watches which were much better, balanced and original yet followed Stowa's spirit. Nevertheless, almost none of them are in the top ten and some of those that are... well. I really feel that going around and ask all my friends and relatives to vote for my watches would be somehow demeaning to the concept of the contest. I believe that the only solution is for all of us guys to really look through all the nominees and select those that we like and *not only* concentrate on those that are already in the lead. There is still plenty of time to change the tides and bring a worthy 10 to the finals. (to be clear- I do not think that all the current first 10 designs are not supposed to be there or that mine are).
> 
> I hope I am not too blunt, but I really feel that it must be said.


It's totally rigged for sure, hahaha!

Tied for first place right now! Multi Color cartoon numerals! Good thing there's no logo on it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm starting to think I won't be buying this Stowa after all


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

ImRickGrimes said:


> It works just fine as a funky Swatch design, but classic Stowa?


Surely, in the face of a zombie apocalypse, there is room enough for some weirdness? LOL, no absolutely, the point is taken and is a very valid one Rick 

For the general community here: If it helps to allay fears at all, as one who submitted a couple of designs, yes I voted for mine because I like them, but I've also voted for at least 10 others that I also just like. And yes I did post to facebook telling friends about the contest and encouraged them to vote, but I didn't reveal that I had concepts in the mix. I did it because do think the idea of the contest is cool, and because I think Stowa is a great company that more people should know about, and because I think aspiring designers should get some exposure and support, no matter what the end result or current level of expertise because creating something and putting it in the public domain is a positive act of bravery and the attempt alone should be celebrated ) - That's why I think the contest is such a great idea and I encourage everyone here to join the process. It's already generated such great conversations, yay. )


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Apr 29, 2015)

This one is very nice. It doesn't deviate much from the original, but that's what I like. Classic with a slight twist. I guess I'm boring. (not my submission)


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

ImRickGrimes said:


> This one is very nice. It doesn't deviate much from the original, but that's what I like. Classic with a slight twist. I guess I'm boring. (not my submission)
> 
> View attachment 4875186


That is one of a few in the top 10 currently that I quite like. Just my opinion, but clearly at least a few others are benefitting from insincere, "friend" votes. That's a shame. I guess we'll just have to commission/petition Jörg for a WUS project watch!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

I just checked the voting, and there is one that shot to the #1 spot that looks suspicious to me. It's too bad if people are messing with the vote count by using multiple fake profiles or some other hijinks. I could be wrong about this, but then I look at the current #1 again...hmm.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm hesitant to be negative here because some child has obviously had fun making their own design which is getting them interested in watches, so the next generation is safe 
But...
I woke up this morning to find this design is joint first:









:roll:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ImRickGrimes said:


> This one is very nice. It doesn't deviate much from the original, but that's what I like. Classic with a slight twist. I guess I'm boring. (not my submission)
> 
> View attachment 4875186


Nice, but a little too similar to the Nomos Ahoi Atlantik for me.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Apollo83 said:


> I'm hesitant to be negative here because some child has obviously had fun making their own design which is getting them interested in watches, so the next generation is safe
> But...
> I woke up this morning to find this design is joint first:
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel that it might have been better for Stowa to choose their top 50 then let people vote.

Either Stowa might have to make a ...er...'different' looking watch, or the eventual winner might end up being (rightly?) disappointed when the most popular watch doesn't get made.

It would also help to weed out those designs that didn't fit the original case template or are suggesting the use of movements which aren't available at this price point.

Just my opinion.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I can't help but feel that it might have been better for Stowa to choose their top 50 then let people vote.
> 
> Either Stowa might have to make a ...er...'different' looking watch, or the eventual winner might end up being (rightly?) disappointed when the most popular watch doesn't get made.
> 
> ...


Select 10 is better so the vote not spread


----------



## Typhoon707 (Jan 25, 2014)

Apollo83 said:


> I'm hesitant to be negative here because some child has obviously had fun making their own design which is getting them interested in watches, so the next generation is safe
> But...
> I woke up this morning to find this design is joint first:
> 
> ...


Honestly...(not to be rude or anything, but...) how could this design get the amount of votes it currently holds? (62+). Correct me if I'm wrong, but this design was clearly a joke as shown through the "HAHAHA" written on the very top of the picture. It saddens me to see such a good opportunity and given to us by Stowa has been responded with joke designs and possibly dishonest votes.

The price point suggested on the contest page states that the watches would be approximately 1.000 Euros. Design 18, while definitely producible with 1.000 Euros, would not legitimately attract any customers.

While I do believe all creativity should be welcomed in this design contest and that joke/fun designs should be allowed to be posted, voters should not take advantage of this and vote for designs that they know they won't be spending approx. 1.000 Euros on. As many have mentioned on this thread, several good designs created by hard work and dedication are not even on the most viewed or top 10 list. It just hurts that those serious designs aren't given the chance to be on the top 10 list while joke designs like #18 is at the very top.

In short, by having #18 the joke design on the very top, it leaves only 9 other spaces on the top 10 list. And because #18 is in fact a joke design that would most likely attract no potential buyers, it makes the top 10 list in reality a top 9 list.

Give the serious designs a chance, don't randomly vote for designs that aren't serious, unless you're seriously considering spending approx. 1k Euros on it. Also, if the votes for these designs have been gained illegitimately, they should have the votes reset.

(This post was not written as an insult to any designs, but rather as a PSA to the voter audience)


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Designing meaningful online polls is hard. It'll really be a shame if Stowa ends up with a design there's little demand for.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't buy any of the current top 10. Hope something changes.


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

If will be fascinating to see if Stowa will make a design that isn't particularly good but has won the social media competition that this has now clearly become and what they are going to do if a design that utilizes a different case or complications wins.

Have Stowa clarified that they retain the right NOT to make something that don't think will sell or THEY don't like?

Its sad to see so many good designs with next to no votes.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

To be honest, I think I'll be even more disappointed if design 93 wins. As you can see from page 6 of this thread, it is an almost direct copy of a watch Stowa has already made. If they want to remake one of their own designs, they don't need our help for that. Not only is it not original being a copy of an old Stowa, the design in general is just....so uncreative. I'm sorry but doesn't virtually every company make a diver JUST LIKE THAT? It's just such a generic dive watch style. There is literally nothing original about that watch. What's sad is that are SO MANY really original designs being proposed. Come on people have some imagination. Wouldn't it be cool to see an original, different, and creative watch made? If you really want a black dialed dressy dive watch, start a thread titled "Show me your black faced dressy dive watch" and you'll probably get 20 pages of ideas.


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

I think people have to also be realistic as to what Stowa can manufacture at that price point as already mentioned in this thread and they could have probably done a better job informing entrants to the competition of that. Bezels, complications, original cases, chronos...all things Stowa probably can't offer for 1,000e and if a design wins that includes those elements what then?

It is also true that for them as a company they must find a balance between not simply offering a limited competition winning dial that is ultimately more of the same and offering something so wacky that if they manufactured it the watch would have little interest from existing Stowa customers that expect/want a certain design language.

Perhaps what we have unfolding now could/should have been avoided by a pre-vote sifting by Stowa of plausible designs that they would want to manufactre and THEN voting determines the winner?


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

CristobalGordo said:


> To be honest, I think I'll be even more disappointed if design 93 wins. As you can see from page 6 of this thread, it is an almost direct copy of a watch Stowa has already made. If they want to remake one of their own designs, they don't need our help for that. Not only is it not original being a copy of an old Stowa, the design in general is just....so uncreative. I'm sorry but doesn't virtually every company make a diver JUST LIKE THAT? It's just such a generic dive watch style. There is literally nothing original about that watch. What's sad is that are SO MANY really original designs being proposed. Come on people have some imagination. Wouldn't it be cool to see an original, different, and creative watch made? If you really want a black dialed dressy dive watch, start a thread titled "Show me your black faced dressy dive watch" and you'll probably get 20 pages of ideas.


If the current voting trend continues, you won't have anything to worry about.  You can be the proud owner of a teal-blue Palm tree design. 

It's too bad the goofy ballot-stuffing is forcing out some very interesting designs.

Hopefully the voting system on Watchtime will be able to constrain the silliness.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

gward4 said:


> If the current voting trend continues, you won't have anything to worry about. You can be the proud owner of a teal-blue Palm tree design.
> 
> It's too bad the goofy ballot-stuffing is forcing out some very interesting designs.
> 
> Hopefully the voting system on Watchtime will be able to constrain the silliness.


This is exactly why the world has NEVER seen the co-existence of Freedom and Order in optimum balance.

It's always a wobbly pendulum swing between Police State and State-of-Nature. 
Dammit.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah. All this talk about feasibility- will they be able to make it for the price? In the end they'll just need to stock up on crayons and get coloring.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tomorrow when you wake up this might be #1


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

pbj204 said:


> Tomorrow when you wake up this might be #1
> 
> View attachment 4885378


I prefer not to wake up.


----------



## Altezahen (Jan 29, 2014)

I think that whoever promotes design 18 is making us all a favor. He proves a point on the nature of the contest in the most clear manner.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's so easy to fake this. Just google "create hotmail alias" and it'll show you how to make as many hotmail addresses as you'd like. Or if you have gmail it's even easier.

From Gmail help page:
"Gmail doesn't offer traditional aliases, but you can receive messages sent to [email protected]. For example, messages sent to [email protected] are delivered to [email protected].You can set up filters to automatically direct these messages to Trash, apply a label or star, skip the inbox, or forward to another email account."

I'm sure most of the top 10 have done it.

Design 168 with 39 votes. I think 37 of those votes are mine. I didn't push it into top 10 and don't intend to. Was just curious if Stowa would catch on and cancel the votes. They haven't.

I'm not sure how they avoid this. There must be a better way. Way too easy to cheat.

Hopefully they read this and realize that it can't work as it is.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Altezahen said:


> I think that whoever promotes design 18 is making us all a favor. He proves a point on the nature of the contest in the most clear manner.


Given the disproportionate number of votes it has received so far, I have two guesses:

1. It was done by a child, and s/he is getting all his/her fellow classmates to vote for it.
2. It was done by an adult, as a joke, a "FU" of sorts, just to railroad the whole thing.

Either way, ho hum.
At this point, I no longer care one way or the other. Long live "democracy."


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

stuffler said:


> I prefer not to wake up.


LOL!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The leading design shows as being done by H. Rademacher - the first Google result is this guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Rademacher
Maybe back from the grave.


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, Oh how black of heart and small of pr*ck a man must be to swagger while kicking sand in the face of little kids! I wonder if there might be a way to discuss concerns about voting (which a-ok, possibly fair points) without insulting or offending the work of children? I'd love to hear much more about which concepts people think should win, and why. Or, say if you didn't submit a concept but now are complaining about the choices, maybe you should have the b*lls to submit your genius work here ) But of course that would be really risking something eh? You might show the crowd that your sense of beauty and proportion and brand elasticity and manufactureability may not be all that after all. Or that for all your swagger, you can't even draw ) Giggle, anyone want to throw down?


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The leading design shows as being done by H. Rademacher - the first Google result is this guy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Rademacher
> Maybe back from the grave.


Ha, the votes for that one doubled over my lunch break today from ~70 to ~140. I suppose if you can come back from the grave to design a watch, you can probably swing a few votes from other ghosts?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

CristobalGordo said:


> To be honest, I think I'll be even more disappointed if design 93 wins. As you can see from page 6 of this thread, it is an almost direct copy of a watch Stowa has already made. If they want to remake one of their own designs, they don't need our help for that. Not only is it not original being a copy of an old Stowa, the design in general is just....so uncreative. I'm sorry but doesn't virtually every company make a diver JUST LIKE THAT? It's just such a generic dive watch style. There is literally nothing original about that watch. What's sad is that are SO MANY really original designs being proposed. Come on people have some imagination. Wouldn't it be cool to see an original, different, and creative watch made? If you really want a black dialed dressy dive watch, start a thread titled "Show me your black faced dressy dive watch" and you'll probably get 20 pages of ideas.


I think design 93 is a nice looking watch and I suspect Stowa would have no problem selling out of that model if they made it. There are a lot of similar black divers in the market but I don't know of a single one "JUST LIKE THAT". Perhaps you can give us some examples.

Out of the 450+ entries there are only 20 or so I would actually consider buying. That diver is one of them (although I prefer the blue version).


----------



## rustytrombone (Sep 18, 2014)

kate7777 said:


> LOL, Oh how black of heart and small of pr*ck a man must be to swagger while kicking sand in the face of little kids! I wonder if there might be a way to discuss concerns about voting (which a-ok, possibly fair points) without insulting or offending the work of children? I'd love to hear much more about which concepts people think should win, and why. Or, say if you didn't submit a concept but now are complaining about the choices, maybe you should have the b*lls to submit your genius work here ) But of course that would be really risking something eh? You might show the crowd that your sense of beauty and proportion and brand elasticity and manufactureability may not be all that after all. Or that for all your swagger, you can't even draw ) Giggle, anyone want to throw down?


Discuss concepts? Why waste the time. Voting is rigged. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> Tomorrow when you wake up this might be #1
> 
> View attachment 4885378


If its #1, i,ll buy it


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder who make the call, watchtime or stowa?


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

kate7777 said:


> LOL, Oh how black of heart and small of pr*ck a man must be to swagger while kicking sand in the face of little kids! I wonder if there might be a way to discuss concerns about voting (which a-ok, possibly fair points) without insulting or offending the work of children? I'd love to hear much more about which concepts people think should win, and why. Or, say if you didn't submit a concept but now are complaining about the choices, maybe you should have the b*lls to submit your genius work here ) But of course that would be really risking something eh? You might show the crowd that your sense of beauty and proportion and brand elasticity and manufactureability may not be all that after all. Or that for all your swagger, you can't even draw ) Giggle, anyone want to throw down?


I'll throw down! I see we've found the parent of the owner of the crayon submission. Shame on you for trivializing what started out to be a noble design contest. Your child's crayon drawings belong on a nursery school classroom wall, not here.


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

rustytrombone said:


> Discuss concepts? Why waste the time. Voting is rigged. Didn't you get the memo?


Aaaaaaggggghhh! Head exploding!!!
( ( ( ((  )) ) ) )

well rustytrombone your name implies endowment and at least you made me laugh )


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

Up-n-coming said:


> I'll throw down! I see we've found the parent of the owner of the crayon submission. Shame on you for trivializing what started out to be a noble design contest. Your child's crayon drawings belong on a nursery school classroom wall, not here.


... And she's aMaZiNg. Just kidding, have no kids... But looks like I could pick up a few here )


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has already posted this one, but I think it's amazing. I don't know if it's doable within the budget or how well it represents Stowa, but I like it. The case and the Stowa emblem really work well together. Very cool.







It's design 395, and as of writing this only has 17 votes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kate7777 said:


> ... And she's aMaZiNg. Just kidding, have no kids... But looks like I could pick up a few here )


I have nothing against kids. I am good at making them. 
Probably have a bunch somewhere I don't know about... Yet. ;-)

That said, I now regret not submitting a design that can transform into a drone-tank, and shoot mini-ICBMs, with a push of a button.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

fuzzyb said:


> Here are my two designs (252 and 293). My inspiration was what at one point was (oh, why did you sell it and I didn't know?!?) Brad's one-off stainless dial Antea. Both of my designs would use a circular brushed stainless dial with laser-etched markers. My Photoshop skills are not the greatest, so my renderings don't quite get the stainless look correct, so here is Brad's watch first and you can use your imagination for my designs.
> 
> View attachment 4859282


Should be in my hands by this time tomorrow! I was devastated when I saw he sold it as well, because I missed it. I recently saw it pop up for sale on another forum and was lucky enough to snatch it. It was pretty much a grail for me due to its rarity. Still can't believe it will be mine.


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Not sure if anyone has already posted this one, but I think it's amazing. I don't know if it's doable within the budget or how well it represents Stowa, but I like it. The case and the Stowa emblem really work well together. Very cool.
> View attachment 4887330
> 
> It's design 395, and as of writing this only has 17 votes.


This one is rather nice but the contest is based around the Antea case so not sure how it would look with the squared off Antea lugs. This would definitely be a winner if someone took it upon themselves to try to get it produced through Kickstarter though. I'd buy it.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Should be in my hands by this time tomorrow! I was devastated when I saw he sold it as well, because I missed it. I recently saw it pop up for sale on another forum and was lucky enough to snatch it. It was pretty much a grail for me due to its rarity. Still can't believe it will be mine.


Congrats! I can't believe I missed it again! I hope you enjoy that amazing dial!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually im quite ok with the rainbow sketch. Atvleast it give rooms for stowa to enhance on it with their dna and remain with the rainbow.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sigh. So basically, once again Internet happened. The current outcome (clone-voting, astroturfing on social media, spamvoting joke drawings) feels so typical of the bottom-standard internet places.

Very disappointed in the current top10 overall, because we have 
- A reddit/4chan style crayon joke
- a meistersinger clone with god-knows-what movement (stowa movements with small seconds have had them at bottom 6 position, not 9...)
- dwarf-hander (very fashion-watch.. doesn't seem like a "stowa" imo, but whatever)
- a 60-01,5-15-04,5-30-07,5-45-10,5-60 dial (really? ... sigh)
- a vostok radio-room dial clone
- a neon-bright dial with subseconds at 12-o-clock (dunno a movement that does that...)
- a diver case with bezel...
- nomos ahoi clone
- a panerai-style case (???)
- a pretty good green-leaf-motif design (the only of the ten that has some merit and is within rules/spirit of the comp.)

Granted - I'm just super-salty about not being in the top10 myself (obviously), but, still.. the current outcome is starting to look way way off.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> Sigh. So basically, once again Internet happened. The current outcome (clone-voting, astroturfing on social media, spamvoting joke drawings) feels so typical of the bottom-standard internet places.


It is to be expected, which is all the more surprising that an established company like Stowa would leave an event like this open to such abuses.
Did they really think people would behave and be honorable?


----------



## fantomaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad, that the person with the best 'network' behind is still the #one in place.

Just to let you know the 6th design i did (which can't be part of the contest
because of the limitation of 5) is this one:
STOWA _extra









__And these are my nominees:

ArtDeko__









classic









Dresser









STOWA Impair









STOWA Pair









__Of course you can change colors of 'Pair' and 'Impair' from black to white
and vice versa.

May the best win!

Greetings

Alex_


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

What can i say ? 

When we started the project to make a watch design contest we thought about many possibilities to do.

I shared the argument to have it completely free and to show ALL drawings.

I was knowing the risc that maybe some drawings will be launched not evereybody can agree or can imagine to realize later as a STOWA watch which will be in production.

In this moment i am still cool and i say to me: "JUst waiting what happen when the vote is finished and when we go to the second vote round to watchtime.net."

At this moment i can´t tell you what will be happen at the end.

But be sure that STOWA will have a look after his Brandimage 

Let the contest go in everey direction, *this is the worldwide web, this is a experience, this is new.*

*You never will know whats happen if you didn´t try it.*

For me it is already at this time a big succes, because we got more than 450 drawings and some are realy good.

So what i am doing now is to go deeper into the nice ones i like and i am happy about this.

The rest of the story we will see after the contest.

But i would wish that you are also happy with the designs you like and maybe with the designs you see for the first time.

This was the idea and i think this happen at this step.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer
CEO STOWA


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok u win jorg, I cant speak for everyone, but as long as u are wary and will take care of your brandchild then u should have mine / our backing.


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

*"So what i am doing now is to go deeper into the nice ones i like and i am happy about this.

**The rest of the story we will see after the contest."*

Mmm...


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> Ok u win jorg, I cant speak for everyone, but as long as u are wary and will take care of your brandchild then u should have mine / our backing.


Agreed. Jorg's post just made my morning. I love that Jorg's response is total positivity with a wink a smile. Perfect response to the Internet jesters. It's your contest, Jorg, and I think all your fans here support you dealing with the silly entries however you see fit.


----------



## Altezahen (Jan 29, 2014)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> So what i am doing now is to go deeper into the nice ones i like and i am happy about this.


Hi Jörg,

I think it would be great if after the contest is over, you will point out your favorites and why. This would be a great learning experience and a prize by itself for those great designs that won't make it to the finals.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Altezahen said:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> I think it would be great if after the contest is over, you will point out your favorites and why. This would be a great learning experience and a prize by itself for those great designs that won't make it to the finals.


That would be cool. Or maybe honorable mentions for unique design elements/features? There are a number of designs that I didn't vote for because I'm not sure they hang together as a whole but which have really interesting elements. For example, I really like the unbalanced look of the hand in Design 46 - O.C. | STOWA Design Contest 2015 , even if I'm not a huge fan of the fonts.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

today we have started to check if some of the votes has been manipulated and i can say at this time: *YES.*

We have several votes which are coming from one ip adress.

Please give us some time to sort them out and to bring the vote to the balance it needs.

I am sorry, we have thought about many thinks, but if people uses fake email accounts from one ip adress it is a lot of work to get this.

But we are working on this and i will sort out this candidates and we will think about what we can do with this.

We will come back as soon as we can.

Please keep patience and be happy with your favorites !



Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Altezahen (Jan 29, 2014)

Jörg Schauer said:


> We have several votes which are coming from one ip adress.


I just want to say that a moderate number of voters from the same ip address is not necessary a fraud. It could be few family members that use the same ip address or the same home network or even few members of a small organization that use the same network at their work place. It is important to look at the voting patterns as well as the ip address.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*This just broke into top 10!*









*And #9*


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*And now this*









*And This*


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

And now this


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> And now this
> 
> View attachment 4897130


They should just close the voting now, explain why, pick 50 they can manufacture at that price point, that utilises the case template and that their design team like and re-open the voting for those 50 designs.

Most people are fair minded and would recognise why they would do that. Stowa should be commended for running a competition like this but the sheer amount of people not playing fair is getting a tad silly now.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, forget about filtering IP addresses. Stop the madness and change it all. Stowa should pick!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> Stowa should pick!


^^^ THIS


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.

Quite pathetic.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Why are you guys crying? Like Jorg said, this is a great thing for Stowa. Actually a great indirect marketing. Let's let it play out. This is just trivial. It could be worse I suppose.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone's aware Jörg will sort it out. It's just unfortunate that he has to intervene because the internet happened again.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Like Jorg said, this is a great thing for Stowa. Actually a great indirect marketing. Let's let it play out. This is just trivial. It could be worse I suppose.


Sometimes in life, when there's problems and you dont solve it, then it will invite more troubles.

Actually, beside fairness and whether the winning design fit into stowa design dna or not. There is also potential problem of Intellectual Property.

Maybe im being too sensitive after the case of Seagull vs Chip (Aevig), and if stowa going to use any of the design cue for future release, I hope wont have people come back to stowa and claim stowa copy their submitted design without proper credit.

While im confident with stowa and jorg, but sometimes, it may happen unintentionally. People may call out, hence affect reputation. I may be just over think.

Edit: Anyhow I see no terms and condition at the design page, disclaiming that the organizer have the rights to use the design.


----------



## ErikTheRed81 (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's my two cents on this thing.

Yes, the trolls have come out from under their bridges as they are wont to do; that, I suppose, is of no surprise to most of us. Unfortunately honesty and integrity do not win the day in the land of the interwebs and the voting mechanism for this awesome contest was reliant upon exactly that. In truth if the vote was completely thrown out and a similar approach was reintroduced in the near future I would be hard pressed to convince those who have already voted to do so again. Certainly some would do just that, but as it is people cannot be bothered to do much more that click 'Like' these days - or so it seems to me. Still, in the spirit of a good natured competition I would prefer that over where we are now. 
Here is a kind suggestion to Mr. Schauer and the good folks over at STOWA.

1.) Liberally scrub the entire list of nominations (with a kind thank you to all participants) free of all designs which will absolutely not fit into the STOWA brand. The winning design will be a STOWA watch after all, and so it seems to me that it is a perfectly reasonable thing to do. It's STOWA's show here. My personal opinion is that the list could probably be cut down to approximately a quarter of what it is now. 
2.) Present this new list of realistic designs to a vote for those people who are STOWA watch owners (or a similarly narrower list of vetted people) over the course of 'x' days/weeks.
3.) Finally, present the top 10 (or whatever number STOWA wishes) finalists to a public vote like the initial one. This is safely assuming that the 10 finalists will be of the caliber necessary to meet the design quality of STOWA and of their customer base and will be in keeping with the branding or at least the 'look and feel' of their watches. So in that sense any of the 10 finalists would make a fine addition to STOWA's offerings.

Full disclosure: I do not, regrettably, own a STOWA watch myself. It's not that I don't admire them, it's just that I am simply a member of the great unwashed masses who cannot afford (or have trouble justifying) such a luxury. I'm wearing a Casio as I type this (not an insult to them, but it puts it in perspective) and I actually really dig this watch (in case you're curious Amazon.com: Casio Men's PAG240-1CR "Pathfinder" Triple Sensor Multi-Function Sport Watch: Casio: Watches), but that doesn't mean that I can't still admire the quality and beauty of high grade watches from afar. In fact I love the opportunity such a market provides for entrepreneurs, artists, watchmakers, etc. which is exactly why I entered into this competition. I have no illusions that my amateur designs are perfect or even desirable to everyone (beauty is subjective, after all), but the attempt looked fun and worthwhile which was good enough for me.

In summary I think there are some really stunning designs in the nomination list and I wish all serious participants all the luck in the world. A doff o' the cap to all of you.


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

there is also the option others have used in open voting situations... Leaving the top 10 popular vote to stand and run its course and be presented in watch time, but then also perhaps add up to an additional say 5 that's are critics choice and by that I mean the ones that win some sort of internal vote with the Stowa team and/or were hand selected by mr. schauer.

no matter what design ultimately wins, I have high confidence that team stowa will translate it into something magnificent, and might even be a bit of an exciting internal design challenge 

and the of course, after all this learning about the ins and outs of online voting, stowa will be well placed to structure a cracking great contest for next year... Lol, still hoping we can make this a yearly event!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya kind of agree with the 10+5 solution. Or maybe 5+5 instead so the new vote can be more concentrated.

Anyway, im really keen on the rainbow dial, why no one support me?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

now i have still to work during my holidays, BUT it is like always: I was planing this and i will do this till the end 

The end will be:

*I don´t know yet* but we will find a solution which will be good for all of us. 

Still i am happy with the idea of launching all drawings, because it is a possibility to see how most of the people see their dreamwatch.

Of course there are some drawings we have to discuss.

But i think 90 % or more have invested time to draw something and the respect for this invest needs to show them.

This is a kind of our phylosophie: Be open, be free, take some risc, but be alive.

Of course there are always people around who want to destroy a good idea.

Of course they would not take the victory in this case.

Now we know that there are some people uses trashmails to vote for their "favorite".

We will sort them out and soon we will get a better overview.
(the problem is at this time that of course the drawer of a design is maybe not the user of the trashmails, so if we take this numbers out of the contest we will do maybe wrong. This is what we want to find out the next hours/days)

Please enjoy the drawings you like and please start discussions about the good ideas and the good designs you would talk about.

The people who want to destroy the contest only waiting that we are only talking about their "work" 

Whatever they forced to do this,* i don´t care* because we see a lot of very nice ideas and designs and this was and is worth to keep it alive !

So, i will try to enjoy a few hours holidays before i come back to try to solve this matter.

But please be sure: The experience of the first days has given us a lot.

See you later.

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hahaha3111 (May 25, 2013)

The below design are good to me.

This one is cool, just a larger case is needed for this.







I think a white flieger is a good idea with full dial lume, think it works best with the case of FO.









Simple but nice~







I like this one at the very beginning. Quite special on time expression.


----------



## kate7777 (Jul 27, 2008)

My favorites keep changing every time I look at all the entries, but today, for pure graphic impact these are my top 3  I like the sonar/nautical vibe of the blue one, the techy/alien feeling of the gray one, and of course it's great to see get such strong visual appeal out of something so minimal of the white one!


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

fantomaz said:


> Too bad, that the person with the best 'network' behind is still the #one in place.
> 
> Just to let you know the 6th design i did (which can't be part of the contest
> because of the limitation of 5) is this one:
> ...


I can can't see the images

I voted for your nº173

Design 173 â€" A.W. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

Were the 'doodle' designs perhaps part of a school project?


80% do not want a date feature; I'm not alone!!!!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

The latest top 10:


RankVotesEntry#1152435210940631072904105201510120361004037983888811349792501075241


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

As much as I like the last one, it's outside the parameters of the competition as I understand it. 

Looks like my money is likely to stay in my wallet


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

I now feel bad for Jorg that he actually committed to making one of the designs become a reality. None of the top ten (maybe #7 if the colors were reworked) look worthy of the Stowa logo. Hope he sells all one hundred of them and doesn't lose money on this deal.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually some of it is fine, most will need some refinement, just be positive....


----------



## Mermod (Aug 13, 2015)

How will they deal with the fact that there might be three almost identical designs in the final (two of which using a fantasy movement).
Maybe we should also look into some of the follow-ups that only miss a few votes to the top ten.
Such as:
Design 93 - N.B. | STOWA Design Contest 2015 or
Design 399 - F.D. | STOWA Design Contest 2015


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

There's still room for filtering etc. before the final 10 are sent to watchtime readers for final decision. I suspect that will be the point when non-viable designs will be taken out. And, who knows, maybe they will end up doing a new case.


----------



## Mermod (Aug 13, 2015)

Also, judging by the file names and the exact same image background gradient A.W. and V.W is the same guy who submitted 10 designs in total. Maybe four of his designs are currently in the top 10. S.P has three of his 6 Proposals in the top 10. I thought only five designs were permitted … 

Anyway. I'm really excited to see how the final selection will look like. 
Only a few hours left.
Is there an exact closing time?


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> Of course there are always people around who want to destroy a good idea.
> 
> Of course they would not take the victory in this case.
> ...


It's a sad situation for two reasons:

First: It seems it's getting worse. After years and years with no problem with dozen of websites, last month, I have witnessed three attacks to three clients of mine (in two different countries). An hijacked email, a non profit organization filled with links to xxx sites and a massive subscription to a website...
So no matter how good are your intentions, a filter o some kind of curator *before* showing the data to the public seems more important each day...:-|

Second: *How come I didn't know of this before!!!* 
I have just come from the beach and I realized that the contest has finished:-(

I don't know why nobody used more dots! Like the rana or the new diver, something like a "Stowa metro" (without copycatting Nomos, of course), just for fun!!!
Something like this:








Maybe not this, but you get the idea. :think:

Or a diver using the Flieger T01 case:








well, maybe it's out of budget...:think:

*Hope you solve this issue and this contest ends well with an amazing watch!!!*
And maybe next year I won't miss the next contest...;-)


----------



## Silversurfer10 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am one of the participants in the competition. Being a watch enthusiast and graphic designer I am excited to see so many creative entries. I am also delighted that my design number 93 has done well. The competition is in a crucial state now being this close to the final. And for those of us who have followed the voting these last few days its apparent that this competition is suffering from the same problems that other web-based competitions have to deal with. With this message I like to make one thing clear. I will not take part in any last minute hunt for votes using unfair methods that we all could use if we wanted to. Winning would be a dream come true for many of the contributors but it should of course be based on massive support from other watch lovers and maybe a few friendly votes from friends and family. Im not accusing anyone in particular of anything. But I am saying that some things are more important than winning at all costs. I am close to top 10 but I don´t expect to reach the final so I like to thank anyone in this forum who voted for my designs. And I hope that Stowa ends up with a nice design that is worthy of being put into production. Thank you! /Niklas


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Silversurfer10 said:


> I am one of the participants in the competition. Being a watch enthusiast and graphic designer I am excited to see so many creative entries. I am also delighted that my design number 93 has done well. The competition is in a crucial state now being this close to the final. And for those of us who have followed the voting these last few days its apparent that this competition is suffering from the same problems that other web-based competitions have to deal with. With this message I like to make one thing clear. I will not take part in any last minute hunt for votes using unfair methods that we all could use if we wanted to. Winning would be a dream come true for many of the contributors but it should of course be based on massive support from other watch lovers and maybe a few friendly votes from friends and family. Im not accusing anyone in particular of anything. But I am saying that some things are more important than winning at all costs. I am close to top 10 but I don´t expect to reach the final so I like to thank anyone in this forum who voted for my designs. And I hope that Stowa ends up with a nice design that is worthy of being put into production. Thank you! /Niklas


I did't notice your diver!!! A nice design indeed! Hope you make to the final.
What I can't understand is people submitting watches with imaginary movements, there's even a 10 hours dial!!!o|


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Silversurfer10 said:


> ...With this message I like to make one thing clear. I will not take part in any last minute hunt for votes using unfair methods that we all could use if we wanted to...


Hmmmm

Your first post on watchuseek is to tell us what number your design is, that you are just outside the current top 10, and that you will not stoop to the level of last minute vote hunting?

Am I just being cynical or is that exactly what you are doing?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Your first post on watchuseek is to tell us what number your design is, that you are just outside the current top 10, and that you will not stoop to the level of last minute vote hunting?
> 
> Am I just being cynical or is that exactly what you are doing?


Gold Brad SOLID GOLD...

Ita


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Yikes. Just saw the "top 10". Just goes to show what real talent Jorge himself has as a designer where the worst thing anyone can come up with to criticize with his aesthetics is the changing of an S on the logo.


----------



## Mermod (Aug 13, 2015)

Is there still no official result? I hope there will still be some movement. Maybe they should submit 10 of the public vote and the top 10 of a Stowa-Intern-Vote …


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, if someone is in the watchtime forum/site, has there been any further contest info there? After all, that seems to be the next public step of this whole thing...


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm curious too. I tried to see the top 10 and was unable to view it. Interested to see what happens next.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No, last info posted on watchbizz by Gwendolyn Benda dates back to August, 3rd.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

tonight we have updated the STOWA Design Contest webside with this information:
(deutsche Übersetzung im zweiten Teil der mail)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

___________

Dear voters and interested STOWA fans,

STOWA Design Contest 2015, and therefore voting for your personal favorite watch design, has now come to an end.
As already mentioned on diverse internet platforms and also implied in emails, there have been several attempts to manipulate the voting of the top ten designs. A part of this manipulation has already been detected and corrected, unfortunately we are not finished with this process yet.
We would love to present you a result which is 100% correct. Furthermore, the description of the contest has been open for own interpretations, though we provided a ready-made STOWA watchcase. As a result, some participants of the contest developed their own watchcases. Accordingly, some of you might have been irritated by this for sure. Though an open-ended design has been one of my defined goals, this now offers several possibilities and approaches concerning evaluation. Our aim, to have a second voting phase on watchtime.net, now has to be reconsidered and discussed in detail to be solved satisfyingly for preferably everyone.
First, however, I want to thank you for having sent in over 460 watch designs! This constitutes an enormous range of individual drafts and I'm sure that there has been put in a lot of work by each of the participants. The results range from designs by young STOWA fans to those made by real professionals. This has also been one of my personal stated aspirations, because even an idea which is realized by simple means can transform to something interesting and inspirational on closer consideration. It is not possible for everyone to draw on professional hardware and expert knowledge regarding design processes. Nevertheless, a quick first impression draft can also be a professional's start for a new development and thus might be the beginning of a successful new product.
As a result, as for me, a personal evaluation is not only a hard thing to do but I deprive myself of it because we do not know neither age nor profession of the participants of our contest. On any account, the contest unveiled the broad personal taste of watch fans, which could differ a lot. In the end, everyone tried to realize their own dream watch. For this, I would like to say a big thank you to all participants!
Now, to accommodate all relevant things, we need a real chance to achieve a true voting result. After that, our ambition to realize a limited watch, which will then be sold via watchtime.net will need proof of concept. Naturally, the winning watch design of our contest - may it be the one on our platform or on watchtime.net - will be produced as a first price and appreciation for the winner. However, production as one part of STOWA's watch series as well as having sales opportunities in regard to watchtime.net and STOWA customers is dependent on a lot of things. There has also been raised the idea to have a second voting, including several categories for selecting the favorite designs.
We will take advantage of the following days to think about and discuss all possibilities and then find a good solution. The votes currently displayed beneath every watch design already have been partially corrected. Certainly, there will be some alterations the following days since we had a lot of fraudulent manipulations - some of them with major effects on single rankings (e.g. by trashmail accounts). Most certainly, we will get back to you with news on the weekend.
Once more, my sincere appreciation to all of you who took part in the contest. As often in life, breaking the mold could provide unexpected surprises. However, we like to face this challenge because we love to evolve. This is also part of the STOWA philosophy: bravely breaking new ground but remembering your roots and what has been proven to be successful. ?

Sincerely, Jörg Schauer


Liebe Wettbewerbsteilnehmer und interessierte STOWA Liebhaber,

die Zeit um Ihren persönlich schönsten Entwurf beim STOWA Kreativwettbewerb zu wählen, ist nun vorbei.
Wie schon auf verschiedenen Internetplattformen oder in Emails angedeutet, gab es zahlreiche Manipulationsversuche bei der Abstimmung zu den zehn besten Entwürfen. Einen Teil konnten wir schon herausfiltern, wir sind aber leider noch nicht fertig.
Gerne würden wir Ihnen ein 100% perfektes Ergebnis präsentieren. Hinzu kommt, dass die Beschreibung des Wettbewerbs trotz der Vorgabe eines "fertigen" (STOWA) Gehäuses sehr offen interpretierbar war. Das haben einige Wettbewerbsteilnehmer dann auch so angenommen und neue Gehäuse entwickelt. Dies hat sicherlich den einen oder anderen etwas irritiert. Obwohl die ergebnisoffene Gestaltung eines meiner erklärten Ziele war, gibt es nun bei der Bewertung verschiedene Möglichkeiten und Ansätze. Das Ziel, eine zweite Abstimmungsrunde auf Watchtime.net zu machen, muss jetzt nochmals überdacht und im Detail besprochen und dann möglichst zur Zufriedenheit aller gelöst werden.
Zu allererst möchte ich mich aber bedanken, dass mehr als 460 Entwürfe bei uns eingegangen sind! Eine enorme Bandbreite an einzelnen unterschiedlichen Entwürfe, die Arbeit die dahintersteckt ist bei vielen sicherlich enorm gewesen. Von Entwürfen junger STOWA Fans bis hin zum gestandenen Profi war alles dabei. Dies war auch ein erklärtes Ziel von mir persönlich. Denn auch aus einer zuerst mit einfachen Mitteln umgesetzten Idee mit entsprechender Inspiration kann bei genauerer Betrachtung oft etwas Interessantes werden. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten gestalterisch auf entsprechende Hardware oder auch Erfahrung zurückzugreifen. Doch auch eine schnelle Ideenskizze ist bei Profis oft der Anfang einer neuen Entwicklung und dann u.U. einer daraus abgeleiteten erfolgreichen Umsetzung in der Praxis.
Eine persönliche Bewertung ist deshalb auch schwer und ich entziehe mich dieser, weil wir bei den meisten Entwürfen die Profession oder das Alter der Einsender nicht kennen. Was man aber auf jeden Fall gesehen hat war, wie unterschiedlich der persönliche Geschmack von Uhrenfans ist. Jeder hat schließlich versucht, die Optik seiner Wunschuhr umzusetzen. Dafür bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen Teilnehmern!
Um nun alle relevanten Dinge unter "einen Hut" zu bringen benötigen wir jetzt jedoch die reelle Chance ein perfektes Abstimmungsergebnis zu bekommen. Danach wird die Zielsetzung einer limitierten Uhr die über Watchtime.net verkauft werden kann, nochmals auf Machbarkeit geprüft. Dass die "Gewinneruhr" der Abstimmung (auf unserer Plattform oder/und der evtl. folgenden Abstimmung auf Watchtime.net) für den Gewinner als Ersten Preis und Anerkennung gebaut wird, ist selbstredend. Ob daraus eine "echte" STOWA Uhr zum Kaufen wird und auch eine reelle Absatzchance unter den Watchtime.net und STOWA Kunden hat, ist noch von vielen Dingen abhängig. Es ist auch die Idee aufgekommen, in einem zweiten Wahlgang verschiedene Kategorien zu generieren um daraus dann die Favoriten zu wählen.
Wir nutzen jetzt aber die kommenden Tage um all diese Dinge in Ruhe zu überdenken, zu diskutieren und dann eine gute Lösung zu finden. Die Stimmen, die Sie bei jeder Uhr im Moment sehen sind schon teilweise korrigierte Werte. Sicher wird sich hier und da in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas ändern, weil wir viele (teilweise in massiver Anzahl) Manipulationen hatten (z.B. durch trashmail Accounts). Wir melden uns auf jeden Fall aufs Wochenende mit einer aktuellen Info.
Nochmals mein persönlicher Dank an alle die mitgemacht haben! Wie so oft im Leben erwartet einen bei der Umsetzung von NEUEM einiges an Überraschungen. Wir nehmen diese Herausforderung aber gerne an, da wir uns weiterentwickeln möchten. Dies ist auch ein Teil der STOWA Philosophie: mutig Neues zu versuchen und dabei natürlich das Bewährte und die Herkunft nicht vergessen. ?

Gruß Jörg Schauer


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

At this stage Joerg, I think I'd just be happy if you (and maybe some of your team) picked your ten favourites that are feasible to make (Maybe ensuring a range of styles).
Then open the vote to all on watchtime.

I trust you to pick a nice watch more than a votebot ;-)


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kudos to Stowa for conducting this contest and for taking the time to reevaluate its process.


----------



## Mermod (Aug 13, 2015)

Still no news? How about select Nr 11 - 20 for the 2nd round … They all have a lot of votes, but (maybe) weren't artificially pushed into the top 10.
Or, more seriously, just let the Nr. 1 - 10 be add another 5 or 10 selected by the employees of Stowa for the next round. So it would be 20 in a yet potential 2nd round.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mermod said:


> Still no news? How about select Nr 11 - 20 for the 2nd round &#8230; They all have a lot of votes, but (maybe) weren't artificially pushed into the top 10.
> Or, more seriously, just let the Nr. 1 - 10 be add another 5 or 10 selected by the employees of Stowa for the next round. So it would be 20 in a yet potential 2nd round.


Or, just wait until Stowa sorted all out ?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

While waiting for the next round, 

My budget ready... how bout you guys?


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

That top 10 is just shocking. Not a single one I like and the winner...words fail me.

I feel sorry for those that took the time to design some truly stunning concepts, didn't cheat and have now seen what made the grade. The competition was a good idea but flawed from the very beginning.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah. Bit of a shame that a solution couldn't be found, but I guess that's life. Will be looking forward to the next competition, if one ever happens.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Am I missing something? On the contest page, Mr. Schauer states that they are still assessing options for a solution and will get back to us with news on the weekend.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Am I missing something? On the contest page, Mr. Schauer states that they are still assessing options for a solution and will get back to us with news on the weekend.


Yes, it doesn't seem like there is a final top 10 or winner yet. I'm not even sure they've figured out what they are going to do now.

I don't know the right way to have handled this, but it seems like first off, it would have been helpful if a design had to be approved as within specifications and as a serious submission before it could be eligible for voting. Not sure what Jorg was thinking there. If he wanted to see all designs, he could have kept and published all submissions, but only allow the approved designs to go forward as legitimate candidates.

At that point, there would have been a lot less noise in the voting, but fraudulent voting would still be a concern.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Zinzan said:


> Yes, it doesn't seem like their is a final top 10 or winner yet. I'm not even sure they've figured out what they are going to do now.
> 
> I don't know the right way to have handled this, but it seems like first off, it would have been helpful if a design had to be approved as within specifications and as a serious submission before it could be eligible for voting. Not sure what Jorg was thinking there. If he wanted to see all designs, he could have kept and published all submissions, but only allow the approved designs to go forward as legitimate candidates.
> 
> At that point, there would have been a lot less noise in the voting, but fraudulent voting would still be a concern.


Well said.
Not to be critical, but... (that means somebody's clearing his throat to say something critical. :-D)

Was it his idealism and infinite faith in human behavior? Maybe.
Maybe Mr. Schauer has only met and dealt with honest people?
Maybe. Maybe.

But the entire set up was/is... incredible... to me, in how open it was to just this sort of abuse.


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Am I missing something? On the contest page, Mr. Schauer states that they are still assessing options for a solution and will get back to us with news on the weekend.


Didn't get the email and attachment?

Design 388 was 1st place.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

today i informed in the first step all people who joined the contest about the actual status.

Tomorrow we will announce also on the contest webside.

____________________________________________

"Dear participants of the STOWA design competition, 

like already announced before, there were big manipulations in the voting of the design contest. Our intentions to figure out the manipulations in the evaluation of the voting, has took a very long time and could not be solved with our completely satisfaction. Therefore we have decided, to accept the evaluation the way it is. We will know tender the prize to the winners respectively the placed participants, more than we planned before. 
Naturally will the winner of the design contest win a watch which will be built by Mr. Jörg Schauer corresponding to the design of the winner. (Value approximately EUR 2000,00, due to unique watch)
We will keep you updated, about this process 


A continuation of the design contest at watchtime.net, won't proceed for the moment, since we couldn't figure out an impeccable result due to the manipulations. 
We had also intensively tried to find an acceptable solution, but no kind of solution would be fair enough for you as creative. You have in partial invest so much time, to settle down your inspiration in your draft. 
My plan was to leave the design contest very open, to leave your phantasy without any restrictions. Unfortunately did the manipulations conducted this good idea, quickly to insecurity and distortion.
Even the overwhelming participation of more than 460 different designs, I would do some things different the next time. 


I would like to thank you again warmly in the name of the trade mark STOWA. 
Now I want to inform you about the prizes, that we will send for the best 10 designs.


1. place: production of the winner watch for the value of approximately EUR 2000,00
2. place: a STOWA voucher for the value of approximately EUR 150,00
3. place: a STOWA voucher for the value of approximately EUR 100,00
4. - 10. place: a STOWA pocketknife and STOWA voucher for the value of approximately EUR 25,00


Again my most sincerely thanks for the participation and your engagement on the design contest.


Your STOWA -Team Jörg Schauer"


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Whatever decision it is, show your support.


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish you all the best. Why some folk chose to sabotage this competition is an absolute mystery to me.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

dandylion said:


> I wish you all the best. Why some folk chose to sabotage this competition is an absolute mystery to me.


Because, sadly, we live in a world in which every group of people, irrespective of country, culture, or cause, unfailingly includes a certain number of jackasses who are capable of rationalizing any behavior, including cheating in all its forms.


----------



## Mermod (Aug 13, 2015)

H.E Pennypacker said:


> Didn't get the email and attachment?
> 
> Design 388 was 1st place.


Sadly 406 had the most votes! 388 would have been at least a decent watch - currently with the looks of an inexpensive quartz though - but with an some adjustments to color and material it could have been turned into a nice piece.


----------



## Wanderfalken (Aug 4, 2015)

Mermod said:


> Sadly 406 had the most votes!


That's interesting. I'm guessing that the final, or adjusted, vote count is not reflected on the website. It was mentioned that they needed to tweak the numbers.

For those who didn't get the email, here's the top ten listed in the attachment. I've added the number of votes in parentheses after the entry number.
1. 388 (158)
2. 406 (163)
3. 435 (154)
4. 201 (148)
5. 243 (145)
6. 241 (142)
7. 290 (146)
8. 134 (132)
9. 235 (138)
10. 250 (139)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wanderfalken said:


> That's interesting. I'm guessing that the final, or adjusted, vote count is not reflected on the website. It was mentioned that they needed to tweak the numbers.
> 
> For those who didn't get the email, here's the top ten listed in the attachment. I've added the number of votes in parentheses after the entry number.
> 1. 388 (158)
> ...


OK, my final word on this matter:
Those numbers are simply not possible. Watch people don't vote / behave like that.

One can use the most basic deductive reasoning to see that there were many more types of watches that typical watch enthusiasts tend to choose, and if there REALLY were over 150 people who voted, then many other entries would have received more votes also.

The whole thing is/was disappointing in every way for encouraging and affirming cynicism, even if inadvertently.

But if at least STOWA got something out of it, I guess they accomplished what they set out to do.

I wonder how many people would really WANT TO (let alone ACTUALLY) buy the winning design.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder how many people would really WANT TO (let alone ACTUALLY) buy the winning design.


Ay, there's the rub.


----------



## H.E Pennypacker (Aug 4, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> OK, my final word on this matter:
> Those numbers are simply not possible. Watch people don't vote / behave like that.
> 
> One can use the most basic deductive reasoning to see that there were many more types of watches that typical watch enthusiasts tend to choose, and if there REALLY were over 150 people who voted, then many other entries would have received more votes also.
> ...


Also I think those that made some very nice designs but did not make the top 10 will be watching Stowa VERY closely in the next year or so to monitor if elements of their hard work show up anywhere, without being informed, compensated or indeed without the designers's permission.

However, I doubt a reputable company such as Stowa would do such a thing. One hopes anyway...


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

H.E Pennypacker said:


> Also I think those that made some very nice designs but did not make the top 10 will be watching Stowa VERY closely in the next year or so to monitor if elements of their hard work show up anywhere, without being informed, compensated or indeed without the designers's permission.
> 
> However, I doubt a reputable company such as Stowa would do such a thing. One hopes anyway...


Hello everybody,

me and other designers around STOWA have enough new ideas 

The Contest was, of course, to see what people would like or not.

And i can say that i have already agreements under work for two designs or ideas *i will try* to make something with in the future.
(not sure if the basic idea is working in a STOWA watch, but i like them)

*BUT with the promise of the People who did the design or idea. ,)

And of course they will get shares for this in very fair agreements we are doing now.*

What is the way to make things new, to make a new design for a watch ?

Collect ideas, impressions and get inspired from other things around.

We at STOWA are doing it in the same way.

We have open eyes, looking, searching and trying to find new inspirations everywhere.

I think it is a normal way to try to get also inspiration from a contest we make.

So, the world of design and inspiration is without limit.

Important is *to get the inspiration* and to make something with it.

And of course if you make a contest like this you are looking for new inspirations or ideas.

BUT the most important matter is how you "work" with this.

For me, as i work now 25 years as an independend watchmaker with my own brands STOWA and Jörg Schauer it was always like this:

*Take care about your customers *

This is what i actually doing with the contest - i take care about the creative people around.

This was one of the reasons to stop the contest, because there have been so many manipulations around that i could not guarantee a clear and fair contest anymore.

Everything i was trying to keep the contest running was a big risk for the big work the competitors have done.

I am happy with the decision now because nearly all people who joined the contest agrees with our decision and they are happy to get the possibility to draw and show their design.

And the people who get now nice prices are also happy 

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## M.tiger (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy? Many of the designs are clearly made by professional creatives. And professionals do not enjoy having their time wasted by non professionals. No one does.
Stowa did not plan this contest properly. That is ok. We all make mistakes. But I find it hard to believe that nearly all who joined this contest are HAPPY about this.
To show your design to the world might be fun for some. But many obviously trusted Stowa to conduct a serious contest. I don´t think they share your enthusiasm.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Even if there is no contest running professionals are free to send their products to whatever manufacturer they chose (and they indeed do so, saw some promising drawings - not at Stowa). Just waiting for a contest is not very professional, imho.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

M.tiger said:


> Happy? Many of the designs are clearly made by professional creatives. And professionals do not enjoy having their time wasted by non professionals. No one does.
> Stowa did not plan this contest properly. That is ok. We all make mistakes. But I find it hard to believe that nearly all who joined this contest are HAPPY about this.
> To show your design to the world might be fun for some. But many obviously trusted Stowa to conduct a serious contest. I don´t think they share your enthusiasm.


Actually I see many sad face, whether you are designer, watch enthusiasts, its just sad and not happy, but its not something we have no control over. So lets I,ll chill and relax and be happy about it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

M.tiger said:


> Happy? Many of the designs are clearly made by professional creatives. And professionals do not enjoy having their time wasted by non professionals. No one does.
> Stowa did not plan this contest properly. That is ok. We all make mistakes. But I find it hard to believe that nearly all who joined this contest are HAPPY about this.
> To show your design to the world might be fun for some. But many obviously trusted Stowa to conduct a serious contest. I don´t think they share your enthusiasm.


I thought the competition was aimed primarily at watch fans as opposed to professional designers?

Professional designers must surely have understood the chances that their time may go to waste anyway as there can only be one winner.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

I too understood this competition was for aspiring/amateur watch designers/enthusiasts. I understand that many people are not happy with the all around results, but I do applaud Stowa for engaging its customers and fans in designing a watch that will go to production. Non-rhetorical question: Do other companies conduct these types of contests? 

Stowa took a risk because that is what innovators and the avant-garde do. Where would we be if people were afraid to take risks for fear of making mistakes or failing? We would still be living in caves I suspect.


----------



## ccapri (May 29, 2013)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,me and other designers around STOWA have enough new ideas .


Sorry, but this sounds really arrogant, more so after this mess...


Jörg Schauer said:


> What is the way to make things new, to make a new design for a watch ?Collect ideas, impressions and get inspired from other things around.


 And here IMHO, you state exactly the opposite...


M.tiger said:


> Happy? Many of the designs are clearly made by professional creatives. And professionals do not enjoy having their time wasted by non professionals. No one does.Stowa did not plan this contest properly. That is ok. We all make mistakes. But I find it hard to believe that nearly all who joined this contest are HAPPY about this.To show your design to the world might be fun for some. But many obviously trusted Stowa to conduct a serious contest. I don´t think they share your enthusiasm.


You nailed it.


stuffler said:


> Even if there is no contest running professionals are free to send their products to whatever manufacturer they chose (and they indeed do so, saw some promising drawings - not at Stowa). Just waiting for a contest is not very professional, imho.


WHAT!? Sorry, but there are so many (many, many) painters, writers, sculptors, designers, musicians, etc ,etc. that they became famous or known by means of a contest that it's incredible you have said this.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ccapri said:


> Sorry, but there are so many (many, many) painters, writers, sculptors, designers, musicians, etc ,etc. that they became famous or known by means of a contest that it's incredible you have said this.


I think you did not get it. I am fully aware of the benefit of contests. First of all the Stowa contest was not made to become famous. Secondly I said that it is not professional just to wait for contests.


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, and thank you Jörg for all your hard work.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

dandylion said:


> Congratulations to the winners, and thank you Jörg for all your hard work.


From what I gather, there are no true winners. I was informed that maybe this contest was suspended?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


> From what I gather, there are no true winners. I was informed that maybe this contest was suspended?


You need to read more carefully and the completemthread imho. In this very thread Jörg posted (page 19) that he contacted two designers to evaluate further co-operation possibilities. That's the current status. However, read the thread and you are in the know.


----------

